# Attention Kansas City Area Salt Spreaders...



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

This is NOT a advertisement.... just trying to help out fellow plowers. If I had a spreader, I'd probably already be there.

Bulk Highway Salt Loaded during the storm
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-10-01, 8:12PM CDT

Bulk Highway salt for sale by the ton. Open during and after winter storms. Call today to set up a credit card account for the winter. 913-207-1493


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks repo man


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

*salt*

hi repoman how much is your salt i pay $62.50 per ton delivered from North American Salt Company to south of K.C. 1.5 hrs, and i use about 50ton per year. i have a salt bin and take it all at once can you beat that price i would be glad to do buisness with you
Thanks


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

it's not repoman's it was an ad on "crraigs list" they want $70 per ton and you haul. it's more of a set up for contractors whom do not have bins. do you have a # for your distributor? i might want to use them up north here. thanks


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

*salt*

yea sorry about that i did'nt even pay attention, but my salt co. here is the link http://www.nasalt.com/products/highway/index.htm give 'em a call i have bought from them for years


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks!...........


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Who was that supplier in the first link? Link's no good anymore. I'm getting tired of my suppleirs tactics. He's gouging me @ every chance.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

it was a middle man in the kc area.......try Lyons, independce, or hutchinson in KS


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Jay brown;464931 said:


> it was a middle man in the kc area.......try Lyons, independce, or hutchinson in KS


I figured he was in the middle. I'm still working on a dumpster so I can buy 50 or so @ a pop. Just thought I'd try to find another supplier until I can figure out who sells the roll-offs & how much they are.


----------



## porterdan6 (Jan 17, 2007)

*i need a ton in KC*

I am looking to purchase 1 ton of saly in the KC area. I do primarily residential properties and am tired of paying $10-15 for a 50 pound bag. I am looking into buying 1 ton and storing it in an old building I have and then scooping into barrels when I go plow. Any ideas on the best place to purchase it, or is anyone willing to sell such a small amount? I do not need it delivered and would be mor ethan happy to come get it. You guys seem to know the most on here from our area. Thanks for your help.


----------



## belton (Dec 27, 2007)

sams has 50 POUND bags for under $5


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

slat is VERY hard to come by in the KS/MO area now. every place in KS is holing tight and looks as if we will be getting ours in ST louis at $85/ton this time..


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Jay, i just got off the phone with NASC and i complained about the last load from louisiana (wet) so they are bringing me a load tomorrow from st.louis but it is still $62.50 because it was contracted this spring 

if you guys just want a ton or two i can sell it to you out of my bulk bin i have 1.5yd canister's just PM me i am in clinton


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

carcrz;465076 said:


> I figured he was in the middle. I'm still working on a dumpster so I can buy 50 or so @ a pop. Just thought I'd try to find another supplier until I can figure out who sells the roll-offs & how much they are.


contact jerry at Roll-Off serice in harrisonville 816-380-5566 and tell him rick stunz told you to call him: but you are going to spend $2500 at least


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

powerjoke;469322 said:


> Jay, i just got off the phone with NASC and i complained about the last load from louisiana (wet) so they are bringing me a load tomorrow from st.louis but it is still $62.50 because it was contracted this spring
> 
> if you guys just want a ton or two i can sell it to you out of my bulk bin i have 1.5yd canister's just PM me i am in clinton


thanks rick, we'll be getting a full load....i need to build a bin like yours next year, so i can stock pile 100 ton and not worry about it.


----------



## plowyouover (Dec 20, 2007)

I think we have had repoman re-invent himself as "Belton" on here... Anyone notice. If the new member isn't repoman who are you? If I'm wrong, sorry. but I think I may be right. LOL Check IP Sean.


----------



## porterdan6 (Jan 17, 2007)

*interested*



powerjoke;469322 said:


> Jay, i just got off the phone with NASC and i complained about the last load from louisiana (wet) so they are bringing me a load tomorrow from st.louis but it is still $62.50 because it was contracted this spring
> 
> if you guys just want a ton or two i can sell it to you out of my bulk bin i have 1.5yd canister's just PM me i am in clinton


I may be interested in coming and getting a ton from you. I am new to this site and could not figure out PM's. Let me know the best way to get into contact with you.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

plowyouover;469766 said:


> I think we have had repoman re-invent himself as "Belton" on here... Anyone notice. If the new member isn't repoman who are you? If I'm wrong, sorry. but I think I may be right. LOL Check IP Sean.


I know we are not supposed to "feed the trolls" but.....

WHO IS WE? i think you mean YOU GUYS or maybe PLOWSITE. but not WE

BELTON: WE welcome questions from newcomers

OH' buy the way the nearest LOWE'S to BELTON is in..........HMMMM!!!! in the town of BELTON wich is what. 65miles away from eldorado springs....

EDIT: by the way "plowyouover" where are you located at i am pretty sure you're not in washington


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

will the real repo please stand up...or should i say roll over


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

powerjoke;470207 said:


> I know we are not supposed to "feed the trolls" but.....
> 
> OH' buy the way the nearest LOWE'S to BELTON is in..........HMMMM!!!! in the town of BELTON which is what. 65miles away from eldorado springs....


Raymore


----------



## Thesandman23 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Kansas City Other Options sand with magnesium*

Kaw Valley has another product that was used in the last storm and worked pretty good. Used allot less product than salt and sand. They are pre-wetting dry sand with magnesium chloride. It is readily available don't have to worry about waiting for salt. Channel 41 ran a live broadcast at Kaw Valley's plant last Friday night talking about the product.

Call Dan he will answer any questions- 913-544-7540


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

porterdan6;469824 said:


> I may be interested in coming and getting a ton from you. I am new to this site and could not figure out PM's. Let me know the best way to get into contact with you.


get 10 post and you can turn your pm on and then i'll give yu my number but i got another load in today

same goes to all area plowers i am just trying to help


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

we got our load tody!!!xysport gotta spread service roads for a wind farm tomorrow at 6am


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

my buddy never got the salt mixed with the geomelt55 today and i have to roll out at 5 am. will staight salt work okay on gravel service roads. temp is going to be up to 40... i never used straight salt before.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

you bet it will work but yuo need to aplie a little more on gravle because it don't hold the brine on top as well as concrete


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

who did you get your salt from today?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

he got it from COOP (our local grain and trucking business), they pulled it out of St louis. they probably hauled corn down.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

next year i'll be building a bin and contracting it out of KS if i can. he got his first load out of KS for $25/ton.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Jay brown;477021 said:


> he got it from COOP (our local grain and trucking business), they pulled it out of St louis. they probably hauled corn down.


ours was on his way to get a load of corn after he left our place



Jay brown;477039 said:


> next year i'll be building a bin and contracting it out of KS if i can. he got his first load out of KS for $25/ton.


let me know when you decide to build i can tell you how not to build one LOL

i am going to be adding on this year to mine to bring capacity over 125T but still use my lil' starter bin but just extend the walls and floor and roof

$25ton was that for staight salt w/ trucking or mix without etc. that sounds CHEAP


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

it was $25 straight salt without trucking. trucking was apx another $25.... about the only way you can get trucking that cheep is if they take something out. (usually corn out to the KS feedlots. what style of bin are you building? everything here comes in the hopper bottom trailer. kinda a pain to unload.


----------



## porterdan6 (Jan 17, 2007)

*buyers tailgate spreader*



powerjoke;476884 said:


> get 10 post and you can turn your pm on and then i'll give yu my number but i got another load in today
> 
> same goes to all area plowers i am just trying to help


I have a buyers tailgate spreader. Some people have complained on here that it will not spread bulk salt very well. They say with the moisture from bulk it clogs up. You seem to have a lot of knowledge about ice removal. What are your thoughts? I would hate to drive from KC to get a ton from you and it not work very well in my spreader. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

porterdan6;477777 said:


> I have a buyers tailgate spreader. Some people have complained on here that it will not spread bulk salt very well. They say with the moisture from bulk it clogs up. You seem to have a lot of knowledge about ice removal. What are your thoughts? I would hate to drive from KC to get a ton from you and it not work very well in my spreader. Thanks for your advice.


youll be fine if it is kept dry and preferably warm, but we use bulk in a snow-ex 575 on the toolcat and havent had any problems, but i know alot of them here fight it i am surprised there is not someplace closer to you?


----------



## porterdan6 (Jan 17, 2007)

*i wish there was*



powerjoke;478003 said:


> youll be fine if it is kept dry and preferably warm, but we use bulk in a snow-ex 575 on the toolcat and havent had any problems, but i know alot of them here fight it i am surprised there is not someplace closer to you?


I was hoping to find someone closer, but have had no luck. I probably do not actually need an entire ton, more like half to 3/4 ton. How much am I looking at for whatever you woulod be willing to get me what I need? Unless you have any ideas about where to get a little closer to here. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

porterdan6;478362 said:


> I was hoping to find someone closer, but have had no luck. I probably do not actually need an entire ton, more like half to 3/4 ton. How much am I looking at for whatever you woulod be willing to get me what I need? Unless you have any ideas about where to get a little closer to here. Thanks for your help.


i could get you some up here from "my bin"if it's closer, probably be about $130/ton (treated with geomelt55)and getting a half ton would be no problem.


----------



## porterdan6 (Jan 17, 2007)

Jay brown;479020 said:


> i could get you some up here from "my bin"if it's closer, probably be about $130/ton (treated with geomelt55)and getting a half ton would be no problem.


i sent you a PM


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JAY: do you buy it pre-treated or do you treat it yourself? it sounds like pretty neat stuff i need the contact info again if you don't mind:waving:


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

powerjoke;479385 said:


> JAY: do you buy it pre-treated or do you treat it yourself? it sounds like pretty neat stuff i need the contact info again if you don't mind:waving:


"we" treat it ourself. we take the straight salt and spread it out on the concrete and then spray it down with the geomelt55(gas powered sprayer) at the rate of 12 gal per ton. then stack it back in the bin. the stuff comes in 250 gal tote like what farm chemicals come in. it cost about $1.25-1.50 a gal. i got my Salt Dogg Liquid Spray system ordered last week from MILL. i was going to re use what i had but i decided for $2200 i would start over new. besides i also needed the extra weight for traction on the new truck. call Galen at Smith Fertilizer @641 891 6533 (knoxville,IA) and he can give you all the specs on it. he is a really good guy, he'll probably come down and visit you from time to time once you get started.


----------

